# North East Look at the bright side



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

So the winter stinks this year. Look at the bright side. Last years winter doesn't look so bad anymore.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*A very true statement*

I guess your right about that.Average snow fall here is 45 inches.Last season we got 22.Better than nothing.This year,forget it 000000000000000...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That doesn't make me any happier. I already knew how sh!tty last winter was, so now we are dealing with worse! :crying:


----------

